# 1965 Coppertone Deluxe Survivor



## 60sstuff (May 10, 2021)

I got this Stingray out of the Chicago area in 2006. It’s one of my favorites.

EA***** = May 26, 1965

The factory paint, reverse screen, tufted seat and born with dated tires are Excellent.

I love the water slide decal on the top bar and the sticker on the seat post tube. Period Stuff.

You would be hard pressed to find one nicer.

Chris.


----------



## stoney (May 11, 2021)

Stunner


----------



## sworley (May 11, 2021)

Insanely nice! Very cool!


----------



## fattyre (May 11, 2021)

That bike shop just closed recently.



			https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Bicycle-Shop/Park-Schwinn-Cyclery-168770819852314/
		



About Park Schwinn Cyclery:​Established in 1961, Park Schwinn Cyclery is located at 3333 W 95th St in Evergreen Park, IL - Cook County and is a business listed in the categories Bicycle Dealers, Bicycle Rentals, Bicycle Racks & Security Systems, Bicycles Repair & Service, Exercise Equipment Repairing & Service, Bicycles, Bicycle Repair, Exercise Equipment Repair, Bicycle Dealers Repairs & Rental and Bicycle Sales & Repairs and offers Bike Repairs, Comfort Bikes, Fitness Equipment, Hybrid Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, Exercise Equipment, Fitness Accessories, MTB, Off Road Bikes, Trail Bikes etc.


----------



## nick tures (May 12, 2021)

wow nice find, beautiful bike !!


----------



## jrcarz (May 13, 2021)

Wow Looks just off the showroom floor


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 13, 2021)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. A real cream puff.


----------



## vastingray (May 21, 2021)

Beautiful bike Chris


----------



## kostnerave (May 27, 2021)

Wow! Radiant Coppertone has always been my favorite Schwinn paint color. The saddle strut looks like it was always adjusted to the lowest hole, showing ownership by an older kid or small adult. It could be a clue to the beautiful condition of this bike. Chris, it would be a treat to see some more of the awesome Sting-rays in your collection. 
 Mike


----------



## shopteacher (May 29, 2021)

Always fun to see those rare minty survivors.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

